
Why Flutter Might Be the Best of Both Worlds - philk10
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2019/05/06/excited-about-flutter/#.XNBAQBZaapw.hackernews
======
fegu
Could this eventually, perhaps on webassembly, be an android, iOS and Web
solution?

~~~
pytonslange
The work to bring flutter to the web is well underway. See
[https://medium.com/flutter-io/hummingbird-building-
flutter-f...](https://medium.com/flutter-io/hummingbird-building-flutter-for-
the-web-e687c2a023a8)

Maybe Google IO will bring more news.

